# Oticons faculty 2016 Int'l Film Music Competition



## valyogennoff

Has anyone here participated in Oticons faculty 2016 Int'l Film Music Competition?
http://faculty.oticons.com/
Sounds very interesting to me. I already pre-registerred but it hasn't opened yet.


----------



## resound

This sounds interesting. I have signed up as well. Anyone know what the registration fee is?


----------



## valyogennoff

http://faculty.oticons.com/how/tasks
The steps that you need to successfully complete in order to participate are:
• Completion of the Registration Form with all required fields & Registration Fee Payment (*Early Bird fee 60 EUR - Normal Registration Fee 85 EUR*) - https://entries.oticons.com/ - *Note: Entries are accepted till April 10th 2016*
• Submission of the complete Assignments within the provided technical specs and within assigned deadline


----------



## bloco

Sounds like fun!
A bit expensive but I'll try to make into this one!


----------



## mmendez

Sounds really cool. It's going to be a fun year for a hobbyist like me with all these competitions.

Miguel


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

I'm trying to read the info on the website of "Oticon" (which by the way sounds more like an ophthalmology institute than a music competition), but the website doesn't seem to work on my Samsung Note 4. None of the tabs can be clicked on and the only pages that are accessible only show part of the text with no option to scroll. I haven't seen a website this bad in ages.

From what I've been able to read though, I can see that this is a pretty ambitious competition with a great jury, although I don't share their pessimistic analysis of the current trends in filmmusic.

Ironically, pessimism about the current state of the filmmusic 'industry' always seems to originate from established individuals from that same industry, as if they don't want to acknowledge the fact that 'the industry' has changed forever (thanks to computers and samples) and that such change is necessary (historically) to make way for progress, at least that's how I see it.

I have noticed the same pessimism with established composers of this forum, usually combined with a tendency towards elitism.

I'm so happy I was born an optimist. It must be tough, worrying about these trends and changes all the time, and still producing great music. How could anyone compose original music if everyone is so stressed and concerned about the future of filmmusic? To me this sounds incredibly counterproductive.

However, I would still like to enter this competition, but Opticon/Omnitron/OptimusPrime will have to fix it's website first, before I can join the other candidates.

What I like about this competition is the fact that the composer retains ownership of all tracks he or she submits. Although this competition is certainly not the only one that respects the composer's rights, it still is a rarity in other musical genres like EDM (for instance, Beatport owns every track uploaded in any of it's competitions).

If someone here could give me a direct link to the rules, requirements, etcetera of this competition, that would be great. I have no idea how to get past the broken info tabs.

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## valyogennoff

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> I'm trying to read the info on the website of "Oticon" (which by the way sounds more like an ophthalmology institute than a music competition), but the website doesn't seem to work on my Samsung Note 4. None of the tabs can be clicked on and the only pages that are accessible only show part of the text with no option to scroll.
> 
> If someone here could give me a direct link to the rules, requirements, etcetera of this competition, that would be great. I have no idea how to get past the broken info tabs.


Hmmm, strange. I haven't had any problems accessing their site so far. 
I exported the rules into a pdf for you. I hope it works.


----------



## Jerome Vonhogen

valyogennoff said:


> I exported the rules into a pdf for you. I hope it works.




Thanks a lot! You're too kind! ☺

- Jerome Vonhögen


----------



## jacobthestupendous

Jerome Vonhogen said:


> I have noticed the same pessimism with established composers of this forum, usually combined with a tendency towards elitism


Be careful throwing around the E-word; you're likely to hit a nerve. I made that mistake once.  Some people get a bit touchy about it.


----------



## jacobthestupendous

valyogennoff said:


> http://faculty.oticons.com/entry-process
> The steps that you need to successfully complete in order to participate are:
> • Completion of the Registration Form with all required fields & Registration Fee Payment (*Early Bird fee 60 EUR - Normal Registration Fee 85 EUR*) - https://entries.oticons.com/ - *Note: Entries are accepted till April 10th 2016*
> • Submission of the complete Assignments within the provided technical specs and within assigned deadline


I looked briefly on the website, and I didn't see anywhere that it specified the deadline for "Early Bird" registration.

Thanks for sharing, by the way!


----------



## valyogennoff

jacobthestupendous said:


> I didn't see anywhere that it specified the deadline for "Early Bird" registration.


Yeah. I guess, it'll be the end of January. Anyway, I hope in January they'll send details to all that have registered.


----------



## valyogennoff

It's been a week already, but in case anyone hasn't heard from them, here's the detailed info, early bird reg, prizes, etc.


----------



## valyogennoff

Well, unfortunately, I couldn't make it to the secons round.
Anyway, I'm glad I participated because the process helped me learn a lot of skills and techniques.
Here's one of my tracks for the contest. It had to be an epic track for strings only, no longer than a minute. I'd appreciate any comments. Thanks! And good luck to those who go on in round 2!


----------



## arielblacksmith

valyogennoff said:


> Well, unfortunately, I couldn't make it to the secons round.
> Anyway, I'm glad I participated because the process helped me learn a lot of skills and techniques.
> Here's one of my tracks for the contest. It had to be an epic track for strings only, no longer than a minute. I'd appreciate any comments. Thanks! And good luck to those who go on in round 2!




wait, has emails already been sent? I havent received anything, not even a thanks for your participation haha


----------



## resound

I'm still waiting on an email as well...


----------



## Robert Cote

The top 30 user IDs were posted on the Oticons Faculty Facebook page.


----------



## resound

Thanks, didn't think to look there. Unfortunately I did not make the cut. I'm glad I did it, however. It forced me to write 3 cues in a short amount of time!


----------



## Robert Cote

Sorry to hear you didn't make it to the 2nd round, Valyo and resound. I didn't either, so I empathize. Better luck to all of us next time.


----------



## arielblacksmith

not me either, ah well, it was still a good learning experience!


----------



## valyogennoff

resound said:


> Thanks, didn't think to look there. Unfortunately I did not make the cut. I'm glad I did it, however. It forced me to write 3 cues in a short amount of time!


Yeah, it was an excellent exercise for me, too.  I'm still waiting for the Marvin Hamlisch contest results and working on the Indie Gathering competition and CAIFF Competition. An awesome way to "keep fit."


----------



## resound

valyogennoff said:


> Yeah, it was an excellent exercise for me, too.  I'm still waiting for the Marvin Hamlisch contest results and working on the Indie Gathering competition and CAIFF Competition. An awesome way to "keep fit."


Same here, waiting on results from Marvin Hamlisch and plan to enter Indie Gathering as well. I'll look into CAIFF, didn't know about that one.


----------



## valyogennoff

resound said:


> I'll look into CAIFF, didn't know about that one.


CAIFF haven't activated their reg form yet. But at least they announced the video we'll have to score. I found it on Vimeo and started thinking on some ideas.


----------



## resound

valyogennoff said:


> CAIFF haven't activated their reg form yet. But at least they announced the video we'll have to score. I found it on Vimeo and started thinking on some ideas.


Ah I see. Thanks for sharing, should be fun!


----------



## mwarsell

Valyo:

I listened to your Task 2 -track.

The mix is quite blurry, too much reverb? It's somewhat unclear-sounding to me. The solo violin is nice, but sounds quite MIDIish. But I liked the overall arch of the piece and the fact that you combined both fast and slow textures.


----------



## valyogennoff

mwarsell said:


> Valyo:
> 
> I listened to your Task 2 -track.
> 
> The mix is quite blurry, too much reverb? It's somewhat unclear-sounding to me. The solo violin is nice, but sounds quite MIDIish. But I liked the overall arch of the piece and the fact that you combined both fast and slow textures.


Thanks a lot, Miika! Honestly, I don't remember what effect I used. I think it was Virtual Sound Stage but, yeah, I might have overused it...  
By "solo violin" did you mean that the fast violins sound midi-ish, or the solo cello?
Cheers,
Valyo


----------



## mwarsell

A selection of the winners' and finalists' music now online at Oticons Faculty soundcloud page. It sounds like the winner (plus possibly others), recorded everything live. Pretty sick. (=amazing-sounding, how can they afford that etc.)


----------



## valyogennoff

Yeah, I heard it. I'm impressed, really!


----------



## Nick Garrett

Hey guys. I didn't make top 10 either, but I got into the 30. I'd love some feedback, if you're keen.


----------



## streetster

Nick Garrett said:


> Hey guys. I didn't make top 10 either, but I got into the 30. I'd love some feedback, if you're keen.




Nick I quiet like the theme (albeit a bit repetitive) could have maybe tried different instruments to restate the theme or maybe a change in notes/chords on last repeat (John Williams loves to do this). Production wise sounds pretty good although there sounds a dissonance around 0.39. Then again could be my ears and crappy mp3 player in the car.


----------



## RRBE Sound

I have just joined for next year. Going to be fun.


----------



## panagathos1978

I'm trying to start another thread about this year's Oticons Faculty contest, cause I just found a video on Youtube about it but the system didn't allow me to post it...

Anyone participating this year? 
This is the official website: http://faculty.oticons.com


----------



## HiEnergy

panagathos1978 said:


> Oticons Faculty contest


Participation fee: 60 EUR


----------



## Critz

This is the most non-sense contest I see so far...reading the assignments..


----------



## Fever Phoenix

Critz said:


> This is the most non-sense contest I see so far...reading the assignments..


why do you think it's nonsense? I find it interesting that there are different assignements


----------

